

Hacker News Seattle Meetup #5: Tues, December 13th - zacharycohn
http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/events/43085692/

======
alain94040
If you are in Seattle, also check out the Startup Conference
(<http://thestartupconference.com/seattle/>) on Feb 16: speakers from Seattle
and Silicon Valley should make for a very entertaining day. If you want to
volunteer to make the event even better, get in touch.

------
zacharycohn
Should be a lot of fun - be sure to invite others! If you have any questions,
just let me know.

------
bkyan
Do people normally bring their laptops/notebooks/tablets to these things?

~~~
zacharycohn
Nope. But feel free if you'd like!

